
About AutoGreens: Fully Automated Robofarm and the Future of Home Appliances - VladLunachev
https://medium.com/@VladLunachev/about-autogreens-worlds-first-fully-automated-robofarm-for-home-or-restaurant-and-the-future-of-b18db44042e3
======
totetsu
I saw a guy doing this with fish underneath.

